
Ask HN: Internet/Video games ruined my ability to enjoy crafty hobbies. What do? - nonameriot
How can I know if I&#x27;m getting bored of an hobby because I genuinely don&#x27;t like it or because its my inability to deal with instant gratification? I&#x27;ve tried writing (I have an idea for a book that I think its cool) but after writing for more than 15 to 20 minutes, I get bored of it. I like playing guitar, and I have tried creating music, but I get bored of it: I much rather play other people&#x27;s music. I like to read, but I cannot read longer than 30&#x2F;40 minutes. I tried drawing, but since I don&#x27;t know how to draw and I&#x27;m following along tutorials, I&#x27;m not creating anything of my own so I get bored of it quickly as well.<p>On the other hand, put me playing rocket league with friends (or even alone), or watching a TV show, or running&#x2F;biking&#x2F;soccer, and I can do that just fine without getting bored<p>How do I change this? Any strategies that I can follow? Or is it just a matter of grinding&#x2F;pushing through it?
======
g25
The following was just my experience.

My suggestion is you read about self-efficacy[0] and do small things which
lead to bigger success.

The concept of self-efficacy was a huge eye opener for me.

Maybe for you as well.

When you like to write a book try writing one paragraph now. Do things you can
do 100% and do it. Daily something. Tomorrow you you maybe read one article
about a topic you find interesting. Then you bake something, cook something
and join a class with people who also like to draw?

Try to give yourself time and don't try to do things you can't do yet. Focus
on progress instead goals and see what happens.

I've built an app with a nocode tool for me in a afternoon exactly for this.
Maybe this is helpful for you? focusonprogressnotgoals.250g.dev

You are on hackernews, so i guess you're interested in coding or tech. Write
your own app to solve this or just use a nocode tool and click something
together in an evening?

[0] [https://positivepsychology.com/3-ways-build-self-
efficacy/](https://positivepsychology.com/3-ways-build-self-efficacy/)

------
sloaken
You sound normal to me.

Depending on what I am reading, often 30 min is the limit. If its general SF,
yeah maybe an hour or so.

I see in your writing a need to generate the UNIQUE. Playing music written by
others, although providing joy to you, there is the need to create new music.
I recommend, keep playing other music, when the time is right you will create
your own.

You learn drawing by doing, until you master it, do not worry about creating
something UNIQUE.

Since you like biking I recommend you take a 3 month journey by bicycle, it
helped me a lot. But do not load your phone with games.

------
cameron_b
Go ride a bike and don’t come home until you’re hungry.

It’s kinda silly but you need to stretch your focus skills and putting
yourself physically “out there” is a good place to start. Physical activity
will help. These are habits and you need to exercise them the same as any
thing. Self control is hard when we are distractible by the endless
possibilities afforded by computers and the internet. Turn this off. Decide
what’s important, plot out how to get there and turn this back on if you need
to use it to get where you want to go.

------
one2know
You will eventually get bored of TV and movies and won't be able to watch a
movie all the way through or you will fast forward half of it. Same things
with video games. Eventually you will realize that boredom is just mental
recognition that the activity, whatever it is, is not leading you towards your
goals whether economic, spiritual, mental, etc. You need to figure out what
you want in life and do activities that move in that direction.

------
giantg2
Find something you enjoy that you can't abandon. For example,beekeeping. It
doesn't require a lot of time, but it's rewarding.

------
person_of_color
Just accept that it's brain chemistry, and move on.

